# Sudocrem safe for dogs?



## RonnieC (Jan 24, 2019)

Hi, my boy has a patch of the top layer of skin missing on one of his back paw pads. It’s only a small patch, no bigger than my thumb and I’m just wondering if sudocrem could be used on this? I’m not sure how it’s happened, he was chewing his paw and saw it then. It’s not been that warm up here for it to be a burn from heat.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I've been told by my vet to use sudocrem before but I made sure she didn't lick it


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I've used it on paws with a sock over the top to stop licking I also use it on my own spots


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I use it on Jack occasionally- usually just as we go out for a walk as he’s too busy to try and lick it off and if he tries when we get back, hopefully, it’s soaked in enough


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

It contains zinc so do prevent licking.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

It’s safe for dogs, but I put it on a graze I had and it REALLY HURT.


----------



## RonnieC (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks for the replies, I’ve applied and covered his paw with a boot to let it soak in.


----------

